# anybody ever mod a husky 150bt blower?



## jkarlberg (Jul 29, 2013)

Just wondering how it came out, I bought one yesterday I'll probably rip it down later


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 30, 2013)

Cant speak to the Husky, But On my Echo 620
I dabbled a bit with the muffler thingy and blower pipe/wand
lengths and end shapes.
Seems that a wide open exhaust can would gain some revs** 
But after a certain point, you get that decoupling(?) 
of the air and the impeller.
I ran the Echo under a range of those combos
and once you hear that free reving flow seemed to drop off a bit

The housing, elbow & pipes have an ideal flow volume 
and it seems you'll need to figure some tweaks
if you want to spin the impeller any faster.

hard to say what you'll change in noise levels 
or what kind of howl it makes.

It's like with a vacuum cleaner when you snag a rug or something and 
get that rev up of the motor.
it's unloaded the motor so the revs climb 

**(yeah I need to order a tach, just seems other stuff begs harder)


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 1, 2013)

I muff modded my neighbors Husky 125B blower tonight i gut the muffler and made the opening in the muffler and on the deflector bigger iView attachment 307163
it really rips now for a small blower.


----------



## jkarlberg (Aug 2, 2013)

Did that have a cat and you ripped it out? I'm pretty sure mine is stratocharged


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah it had the CAT muffler and i took all the mesh out and tore the baffles out.


----------



## jkarlberg (Aug 2, 2013)

I havent tried modding any stratos yet my 460 rancher is still under warentee and I just don't think I'll see the results I want


----------

